# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Brak koncentracji i zapominanie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
mój problem zaczął się już dosyć dawno ok. 2-3 lat temu. Początkowo był to niewielki problem, jednak obecnie jest on bardzo nasilony. Nie potrafię się skupić na nauce, mogę czytać różne definicje wielokrotnie, a i tak ich nie zapamiętuję. Ostatnimi czasy często zdarza się, że nie potrafię znaleźć odpowiedniego słowa podczas rozmowy. Czuję się jakby coś blokowało mi "jasność" myślenia, czuję ociężałość umysłową, i takie jakby zamglenie umysłu. Jadąc samochodem nie potrafię ogarnąć tego, co się w okół mnie dzieje. Podczas rozmowy zdarza mi się, że po dłuższej rozmowie zapominam o wątku początkowym. Wspomnienia odległe, np. z dzieciństwa nadal pamiętam i nie mam z ich odtworzeniem większego problemu. Spędzam wiele czasu przed komputerem, jednak nie dzień w dzień. Nie lubię przebywać w dużym skupisku ludzi, chyba, że są to znajomi. Od ostatnich dwóch tygodni boli mnie mocno głowa w okolicach potylicy i mam dziwne uczucie w drogach oddechowych, tak jakbym miał duży katar, lecz nie mam zapchanego nosa, jednak śluz czuję w gardle. Nie czuję też za bardzo smaku i zapachu. Piszę o moich objawach ze względu na to, iż ten szczyt otumanienia zaczął się gdy przeziębiłem się miesiąc temu, od tamtej pory normalne funkcjonowanie sprawia mi dużą trudność. Wcześniej, tak jak pisałem również występował problem ze skupieniem się i zapamiętywaniem, a najbardziej z logicznym myśleniem, lecz dawałem jeszcze radę poradzić sobie z tym. W tym momencie jestem miesiąc przed maturą, i jeżeli nie poradzę sobie z tym problemem, to nie mam co liczyć na dobry wynik.

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnogość objawów wskazuje na to, że trzeba udać się do lekarza. Nasilenie wszystkiego naraz jest niepokojące. Zacznij od lekarza rodzinnego, on da Ci skierowanie do konkretnych specjalistów. Powodzenia i koniecznie udaj się tam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostatnimi czasy jestem bardzo agresywny. Co do lekarza rodzinnego, to nie lubię go odwiedzać, ilekroć się do niego wybieram, zawsze dostaje odpowiedź, że objawy na nic nie wskazują ... Ostatnio samemu udało mi się zdjagnozować problem, gdy lekarz powiedział, że objawy na nic nie wskazują.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytając twoj wątek czułem się jakbym sluchał siebie.Mam identyczne objawy. Ja zaczołem mieć problemy pod koniec szkoły podstawowe. Początkowo były to  bóle głowy  i mocny katar przy stresie od tego czasu mineło jakieś 10 lat i teraz mam takie problemy jak ty i jeszcze coś by można do nich dodac.Przez ten czas podejmowałem wiele prób leczenia nie tylko u psychiatrów ale i laryngologów i neurologów.Niestety w moich okolicach nie ma dobrych lekarzy i walcze z sobą do teraz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

PODEJRZEWAM wzw TYPU c LUB b

----------


## gosiac

proponuje skorzystac z pomocy neuropsychologa, zajmujemy sie tego typu problemami...
pozdrawiam

----------

